# a few shots of a recent betta spawning event



## luky (Jul 24, 2014)

i needed that ..
brought a smile to my face. nice shots.
btw, hope you dont get in trouble for the fish porn ...

LOL!
:icon_lol:


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

You pervert haha
Got any non mating photos, perhaps side profile flare shots of these two? Very interesting looking fish, are they from aquabid?


----------



## amphirion (Nov 13, 2008)

AquaAurora said:


> You pervert haha
> Got any non mating photos, perhaps side profile flare shots of these two? Very interesting looking fish, are they from aquabid?


hahaha. thanks i guess.
unfortunately i didnt take any side profile shots but yes, they did come from aquabid. fortunately also from different breeders so i have more genetic material to work with.

male photo from aquabid:








he obviously had marbled over this time--less yellow, more black, more white. and im totally okay with that.

female photo from aquabid:








also marbled over time, and again--the fish seems to even look better.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

I love how they look now much more than their original aquabid photos.
My mustard did the same thing though, doesn't look like his ab photo anymore, (sadly i didn't save the photo before it was cleared from ab). He's lost a lot of the yellow in his fins (its getting more blue) but he's still mustard-y! Curious how much more he'll color morph as he ages.
I wish I had the setup and such required for breeding, I'd love to work on making more mustard plakats..but my boy isn't a huge bubble nest builder, guess he's not in the mood for mating (though last time I said that he maintained a nest for 2 weeks... lets see if he does it again *starts staring at him*)


----------



## sumer (Feb 6, 2010)

I really like the "Fanciness" of the male 
Seems like male has lost a lot of yellow? The only problem with marbles. But hey, that's what make them interesting, isn't that!


----------



## amphirion (Nov 13, 2008)

It definitely makes them more interesting for sure! Though it's not that the yellow has disappeared, but more that the black and white layers are covering up the yellow.
Love your work too Sumer! You have so many nice things-- thanks for sharing your photos with us!



AquaAurora said:


> I love how they look now much more than their original aquabid photos.
> My mustard did the same thing though, doesn't look like his ab photo anymore, (sadly i didn't save the photo before it was cleared from ab). He's lost a lot of the yellow in his fins (its getting more blue) but he's still mustard-y! Curious how much more he'll color morph as he ages.
> I wish I had the setup and such required for breeding, I'd love to work on making more mustard plakats..but my boy isn't a huge bubble nest builder, guess he's not in the mood for mating (though last time I said that he maintained a nest for 2 weeks... lets see if he does it again *starts staring at him*)


breeding bettas isnt as difficult as you might think... it gets much easier with time as you familiarize yourself with the associated behaviors. what's more difficult is actually rearing the fry. lots of water changes and ensuring lots of food are always there for them in case they happen to get hungry. majority of fry death the first week or so comes from starvation more than anything else.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

amphirion said:


> breeding bettas isnt as difficult as you might think... it gets much easier with time as you familiarize yourself with the associated behaviors. what's more difficult is actually rearing the fry. lots of water changes and ensuring lots of food are always there for them in case they happen to get hungry. majority of fry death the first week or so comes from starvation more than anything else.



My biggest problem would be housing fry once they start getting aggressive, but aren't old enough to sell yet. My house is not warm enough to keep them in unheated no-techs (65-70F), and my only large tank (55) has a fish that would eat 'em (or try to) and the 20g has cherry barbs which are greedy little feeders (don't think betta would ever get food if housed with them).
Btw my betta has a tiny bubble next in the salvia minimia today.. I swear he can freaking read O.O


----------



## MCHRKiller (Jul 25, 2008)

Lovely fish, I do hope you will offer some of the fry up on the forum. I am sure they will be beauties based on their parents. 

Been many years since I spawned bettas however I have a red dragon HMPK that has maintained one heck of a nest in a 4G evolve for some weeks. Alas no females available for him....


----------



## amphirion (Nov 13, 2008)

AquaAurora said:


> My biggest problem would be housing fry once they start getting aggressive, but aren't old enough to sell yet. My house is not warm enough to keep them in unheated no-techs (65-70F), and my only large tank (55) has a fish that would eat 'em (or try to) and the 20g has cherry barbs which are greedy little feeders (don't think betta would ever get food if housed with them).
> Btw my betta has a tiny bubble next in the salvia minimia today.. I swear he can freaking read O.O


Hahahah. nice! what helps is having a constant drip system if you can set one up. have the heater in the main reservoir, and have pumps push water in and out of each jar. 



MCHRKiller said:


> Lovely fish, I do hope you will offer some of the fry up on the forum. I am sure they will be beauties based on their parents.
> 
> Been many years since I spawned bettas however I have a red dragon HMPK that has maintained one heck of a nest in a 4G evolve for some weeks. Alas no females available for him....


im actually getting back into the game myself. figure HMPKs will be the best option for me since i find the long fins to be a bit much.


----------



## MCHRKiller (Jul 25, 2008)

Same, Ive pretty much only kept HMPKs for the past few years. I did however order a Red Devil HM on aquabid which came in yesterday for my tank at work. Fish gets a 20G to himself with a hoard of pygmy cories. Not interested in any other long finned bettas, and honestly would have preferred a giant HMPK however this one was pretty lol


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

amphirion said:


> Hahahah. nice! what helps is having a constant drip system if you can set one up. have the heater in the main reservoir, and have pumps push water in and out of each jar.
> 
> 
> 
> im actually getting back into the game myself. figure HMPKs will be the best option for me since i find the long fins to be a bit much.


I love the short fins of the plakats myself, the log fin breeds just looks depressed/droopy when no flared.

As for drip system, do you mean like this (not mine obviously):




Wonder how much that cost as a whole to setup.​
On another note, can newborns be fed vinegar eels or are those too big for the until they're a few weeks old? If I did try breeding, I'd rather have a vinegar eel culture than hatch brine shrimp babies daily... also seems everyone uses their own ratio of water:apple vinegar (some no water at all) for the cultures..


----------



## pannyx (May 30, 2014)

*Beautiful pics!*

Beautiful pics and Bettas! I hope you offer the fry up as well. I'm setting up a smallish Cory tank (12g) and would love another HMPK. 

I couldn't decide between a marble and a dragon when I got mine but wound up with something totally different. I think your marbles have grown up beautifully, from what I can see. I am partial to the dark eyes.

Good luck with them!


----------



## ooosparkeyooo (Sep 20, 2014)

Wow ive never actually seen a Betta spawn, that was very awesome!


----------

